# Oh Noooooo Da Poopies are here!



## Missy (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello, Chloe here, My house waz nice en quiet, den look what I woke up to. Dez are berry berry scary creatures. My hoomommy calls dem poopies. I don't like dem in my house berry much. Dey take up my space. I fink dey are evil. Doz any up you eber have dez poopies in yer house?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 26, 2012)

dey's kinda cute when they's itty bitty and they's smaller than you and they stay with their momma all da time... but then dey turns into DOGS and dey's always bugging you and following you and sniffing yer butt. you better call an exterminator before dey gets any bigger!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 26, 2012)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 26, 2012)

Are dey full beagles? We haz a beagle/German shepherd and shez not very nice.

~Cher


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 27, 2012)

oh dose poor, malformed bunnies! Just dook at how small dos ears is and dos stringy tails. Da big ones ears don't dook too bad but maybe da poopies will get bigger ears as dey get older.

Terrible. Just terrible. Everybunny is going to tease dem for dooking funny. I hopes you will be nice to dem. Is not der fault dey born funny dooking.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 27, 2012)

maybe if you asks Santa can takes dem with him to da North Pole and turns dem into sled dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 27, 2012)

I fink dey are bery intwesting. Butz dey dont sound wik no bunbuns or wik a dogz. Dey squeak and squak..All dey do is sqeak and squak and sweep and eatz. Oh and poo. I fink dat is why my hoomommy callz dem poopies. Der iz anotter momma dogz in da house who iz goin to hab poopies berry berry soon. She dont like me at all. She just starez at me...dem eyes....dem eyes....dem eyes...Iz quite sure she wantz to eatz me. My hoomommy finks so to. She put up gatez and shut doorz so I could not look at dat doggie. 

Yes dem are beagles. Dey are somfin called AKC registered. I heard da hoomommy say to her hoomate dat all deyz poopies are spoken for. Allz 9 ub dem, butz dey can't leave till dey are 8 weeks. Oh dear! dat ez a berry loooong time!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 27, 2012)

4 decades ago my Doberman had 9 poopies and they sure did a lot of that, too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh no, dem dobermans arz big doggiez, dats a lot of big poopies :shock:

Well dez poopies are not so bad yet. Dez kinds of doggies lik to chase bunbuns so I will be looking out. My hoomommy wubs me berry much and she keeps me safe. I gets to sit on her compooter stand and watch her. But I can't helps feeling wik I am beein watched too...rivateeyes


----------



## Missy (Nov 27, 2012)

I fink dez tings might be worse den Muppets.....


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 27, 2012)

A few years ago, our dog had pooopies, she was a good mama in the beginning, when they needed her most, but it was clear she didn't think much of them. Do what she did, and when they;re big enough to have real food, try to steal it on them


----------



## Missy (Nov 27, 2012)

Ez poopies food nummy? I don't fink dat da beeger dogs food would be nummy. Its called taste of da wild...I dontz wantz to be a canibal....


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 28, 2012)

oh no, its really nommy! Our dog was little too


----------



## Missy (Dec 2, 2012)

It iz da attack of da poopies!!! ssd: Dem poopies dey cry ebery time der big fatz loppy eared momma leaves dem and don't beez quiet until she comez back. :faint: And to make it worse dat odder poopy momma just hadz her poopies en now der are 5 more little beagle poopies in da house. Hope dey leave soon. Dey are no fun! :grumpy:


----------

